# To anyone with a 9900k...  5.00GHz...  What's your volts??



## phill (Jun 27, 2020)

Hey guys

As most of you know I'm kinda loopy about hardware, but the point of the thread is to do some digging or fact finding about how much vcore people need and how much of a variance that is, on an ALL CORE clock to 5.00GHz with a 9900k...

If you'd like to show me CPU vcore/temps/what motherboard you're using/cooling as well, that would be amazing and a big help to me..  I'm looking to try and grab myself a 9900k that will do the 5GHz all core over at around 1.20v to 1.25v.  So this thread will help me understand, how possible or impossible this will be  

Thank you to anyone and all who reply back to the thead


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 27, 2020)

My 9900ks can do 5ghz at 1.18v bios llc6 and 1.13v-1.15v at load with apex 11. My current 9900kf can do 1.15v in bios llc6.Custom loop., temp is in the 50s- low 60s during r20.


----------



## StanMen (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi there,

Well my Intel Core i9 9900k is running beautiful on 5.1GHz All 8 Cores @ 1.24v,  LLC set to Turbo - AVX set to 0, Intel Multi Core Enhancement set to Off and IGpU also set to Off and rest etc.. Temps in Benchmarks cinebench r20 max 75c and idle 28c, board Aorus Master bios 11F, I have done intel stability test all test PASS  for cooling I have my EKWB Phoenix 240mm push nd pull config.

Thanks and kind regards,
Stan


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 27, 2020)

Mine needs 1.28v  for 5ghz in blender avx after about an hour it hits around 93c.... LLC set to 7 on a z390 Code.

This would likely not pass in prime small fft which I feel is an unrealistic test but some prefer to be overkill when it comes to stability.

here's 30+ min of aida 64 fpu for whatever its worth




it was pretty cool this day around 18-19c




For gaming at 5.1 it only needs 1.24v and stays in the sub 60C range.

Corsair h150i for cooling.

Ambient is 20-21c



Unless you're buying a binned chip I would go by this they tend to be more conservative and factor in worse case scenarios and also work with way more samples than the typical hobbyist






						Historical Binning Statistics
					

Historical binning statistics from Silicon Lottery




					siliconlottery.com


----------



## StanMen (Jun 27, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Mine needs 1.28v  for 5ghz in blender avx after about an hour it hits around 93c.... LLC set to 7 on a z390 Code.
> 
> This would likely not pass in prime small fft which I feel is an unrealistic test but some prefer to be overkill when it comes to stability.
> 
> ...



Hey Oxru,


I will get another test round for another half an hour to check my cpu again prime95 AVX small fft and check my temps I will advise back, I have used grizzly kryonaut as termal solution and I got in total 6 -120mm fans in my case and my case is quite open as it has glass panels and the case design is not to be totally closed so I get a very very good air flow. But now PC is solid rock and stable 

I think 1.24v is amazing for what I can achieve.


----------



## Gungar (Jun 27, 2020)

1.36V here, if you use it @ 1.24V you better not do anything more CPU intensif than gaming.


----------



## StanMen (Jun 27, 2020)

Gungar said:


> 1.36V here, if you use it @ 1.24V you better not do anything more CPU intensif than gaming.


Hi Gungar,

As I have advised above I have done Benchmarks and I have run Intel stability test and furmark and prime and AVX fft for half hour and max temps most cores were about 75c some of them hit 80c mark but that’s about it, dno how good is this for my chip but I guess is great chip that I have and considering my cooling I believe is okay 

will do more testing and get back 

PS: I also have stress tested CPU-z and benchmarked there also and all test went well


----------



## ppn (Jun 27, 2020)

According to SL statistics only the top 30% of 9900K can do 5.0 at 1.2-1.25, (1.30 bios). only 5% can do better than that.


----------



## StanMen (Jun 27, 2020)

ppn said:


> According to SL statistics only the top 30% of 9900K can do 5.0 at 1.2-1.25, (1.30 bios). only 5% can do better than that.



well then I can consider myself lucky one owner of this 5% I just will need to test more before I can 100% be sure and record all achievements so I can be officially in this 5% now I have done near all recommended test and I will run for at least 1h AVX on p95 to be sure of total stability of system


----------



## lsevald (Jun 27, 2020)

Give P95 128K FFT length a try, not sure if AVX enabled/disabled even matters. This is one of those tests that doesn't heat up your CPU too much, but gives your Vcore noise  filtering a nice workout if I remember correctly 

EDIT:My board/CPU combo prefers adaptive Vcore with a fair bit of droop. But if I remember correctly mine probably needs ~1.30VR VOUT to be really stable at 5.0GHz 0AVX offset loaded. I usually run it at 1.35VR VOUT and 5.1GHz though (unlidded)


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 27, 2020)

Good luck getting a 9900k that does 5ghz + on just 1.2v. 

You've a much better chance with a 9900ks or a 10700k.


----------



## anachron (Jun 27, 2020)

My 9900kf can do 5ghz all core at 1.34V without AVX offset (see system specs for the rest), but it tend to become very hot in avx stress tests, especially with ambiant temperature exceeding 28°c. So i either limit it to 200A max current or use it at 4.9Ghz@ 1.28V as it doesn't really make a difference in games i play.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 27, 2020)

1.225 VCore Adaptive in BIOS, -25% less VDroop.


----------



## vMax65 (Jun 27, 2020)

dgianstefani  makes a good point, is there a reason you are not looking at a 10700K as it is at least a $100 cheaper? Runs a bit cooler and many including mine can hit 5.1GHz at 1.3v.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 27, 2020)

Yeah that's the other huge thing about 10xxxk series CPUs, they run about 7-15c cooler at the same voltages and frequencies than previous gen same core count products. They're also slightly more refined so you can on average hit about 100mhz higher than on 9th gen, due to binning and temperature improvements.


----------



## StanMen (Jun 27, 2020)

So after n times of test and benchmarks my sweet spot is 5.0ghz @ 1.245v and that is with AVX set to 0 or Auto my temps are max 78-79c tested in intel burn test prog 1h all 10 loops from standard to max and pass, then aida64 extreme stability test for 1h pass no trottleing always HWiNFO64 open and at bottom constant monitoring the errors and 0 errors all test performed as expected, also run 3x all cinebench r15 and r20 all passed with amazing results! Also tested in Intel diagnostics tool and all test passed successfully! Min temps idle 28c max load in stress tests 78c -79c and also 1h and half of prime95 small fft‘s and also did lots of AVX tests in Aida64 along with CPU-z all passed and I’m happy with my OC, I could leave it at 1.245v @ 5.1ghz but only 100hz not making any difference at least I know this way is 100% stable!
Thanks guys hope this helps if anyone need more info on my OC settings let me know.

Stan


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 27, 2020)

Silicon Lottery shows this.... it might help with your efforts. I just thought maybe they had a wider test group than those at TPU with this chip.


----------



## phill (Jun 27, 2020)

vMax65 said:


> dgianstefani  makes a good point, is there a reason you are not looking at a 10700K as it is at least a $100 cheaper? Runs a bit cooler and many including mine can hit 5.1GHz at 1.3v.


Easy really, I have a Ryzen system   The only reason for the interest in one of these CPUs are for my collection.  I'd like to collect each model up to the 9900k and that's basically all I'm planning on doing.  The reason for the question is that I'd like a decent one.  Just like with my 5960X I bought for X99, if I'm going to pay a whack of cash to get one, I'd like a decent one.  There was no way I was paying £900 on a CPU (5960X for example) and then have it clock like a dog..  The one I picked up was a £1000, but for that extra £100, I knew it would run 4.50GHz at 1.12vcore through Firestrike CPU tests and run CB R15 and R20.. This was tested back in Windows 7 and on a Asus Rampage 5 board..  When I saw the board putting in 1.8vcore into the CPU (even though it was set to 1.3vcore I think) I got rid of the board straight away...  I've had an MSI X99 Gaming Titanium and that has been ok but not good or great.  I have however managed to find an EVGA X99 Classified and an Asrock X99 OCF board, so the MSI won't be used any longer.  

But I digress....
So that's the basics for the question and the thread really   I'd like a decent overclocking CPU that will go nicely in my collection.  As it's kinda of a special CPU, I'm looking to get one that is retail boxed and so on..  For my collection, things have to be as near to new as possible.  I won't accept no boxes, manuals and such..  Incredibly picky yes, but when you pay for something would you accept anything less?


----------

